# Looking for a fob-less flat key



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Try a locksmith. If they can't offer one, then nobody can.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

These switchblade keys require a special machine to cut the keys. Most dealers order the keys precut to the car as they don't have the key cutting machines either. My suggestion would be to get an additional key and transponder. It's been discussed in other treads on here. Don't order just the key blank, unless you have someone that can cut this special blank. The blank key with the transponder was around $30 with the finished cut key around $50-$60. You can't start the car without the keyfob part of the key anyway. From what I've read the keyfob interfaces with the security system. A standard blank cut may get you in the door though. Other option is the Onstar App for smartphones, but that's even more fees to not have to carry a key.


----------



## warmpabst (May 23, 2012)

No idea where you could get it cut, but I've seen these on eBay. Not cheap either. 

NEW GM High Security Emergency Key Without Transponder Chip HU100-P UNCUT | eBay


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

My dealer can cut those keys. I already got a replacement from them because I had a defective remote. You might be able to find a local dealership that can cut the key if you expand your search to all GM dealerships. For instance, the local Cadillac dealer might have the key cutting equipment.


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

warmpabst said:


> No idea where you could get it cut, but I've seen these on eBay. Not cheap either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That probably won't start the vehicle since there's no chip in that key.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Be careful relying on the onstar app to let you in. I have had times when I am out mowing the lawn and need to get in my car for the garage opener and the app won't unlock the car. It comes up with an error saying onstar cannot connect to my car. I would bet if there was an actual lockout onstar could get someone to open it for me instead of just going to get the key from inside lol.


----------

